# Turbo on an Auto



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

was thinking about one day Turbocharging my Auto 96 Sentra GXE is this advised or is the transmission too weak (suggested from another board) and another thing would it be better off to trade in my car for a car with Stick or to drop a manual tanny in there cause my enging only has 18k on it thing is like new... if i ended up trading i would prolly get an engine with ALOT more milage... advice needed please cause i know the Auto to Manual is possable just wondering if its worth it...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I suggest you do the manual swap if going turbo because its stronger than the auto tranny and we already have 2 manual turbos running with little to no problems. I personally would do the auto turbo project, but it will be more time and capital intensive because you will probably have to rebuild the tranny to some extent. I'll be calling up level ten to see what additional tweaking will be needed for the auto, but I wont be running big boost like manual drivers. I suggest if you want to go over 200 hp to do the manual swap, or call up level ten.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

k thx i know someone on the b15 boards did a auto to manual swap so ill talk more to him... thx agin


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

For anyone interested....I just spoke to Sam at Level Ten, and he told me the upgrades I should get if I am going turbo running 7 psi boost....
Torque converter......$498 plus your core
PTS kit (all hi performace tranny seals etc.).....$729
Hydro System (valve body)....$698 plus your core

Thats close to $2000 without labor charges.....way too much for just the tranny upgrade for me....then you'll have other upgrades to do also.

You decide


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

how is he getting 7 psi? does he have a turbo auto?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

No. I said I would run 7 lbs of boost, and those are the upgrades he said I would need for the tranny. He's an auto tranny specialist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

I plan to go with the HS Stage 1 kit with my auto soon. I think that the tranny will hold the boost. I guess I'll find out when I boost the car. But this is an area that noone has touched on as of yet......but well see!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad someone has the guts and money to do it...I'd do it, but I need the $$


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

can't you just get a bb engine with a auto tranny and ecu......
from what i have heard they were made in automatic...so why not just get one off a auto..?? that would be a nice 200hp
buy...if its poss.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

That doesn't sound bad, but its easier to get YOUR engine, YOUR tranny, and YOUR ECU, right?   j/k


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah ...i am going to start pricing some bb engine and a auto tranny. if i can find one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

lmao i dont know what i want to do havin a BB SR20 Auto would be cool but i think i would enjoy the Manual more ... gah 

places round where i live would prolly charge an arm and a leg for an Auto - Manual and engine Swap... lol for the clutch pedal ... do they just drill a hole in the car, or is it already there just nothing in it? random question sorry...

how much more u think the labor would be for a swap

GA16 Auto -> SR20 Auto

and 

GA16 Auto -> SR20 Manual

i could always just turbocharge my GA16 ... lol free labor ... lmao i would prolly fuck my whole car up...
^ im retarted... well not really but almost...

-Rob


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well i am trying to buy a spec v soon so i will not have theproblem of having to worrty about turbo in my auto....


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

MY G20 HAD AN AUTOMATIC IN IT WHEN I MADE IT TURBO. I WENT THROUGH 3 TRANNYS BEFORE I MADE THE SWITCH TO A MANUAL. AND I WOULD NOT GO BACK! THEN SWAP TAKES SOME TIME BECAUSE I HAD TO PUT THE HOLE IN THE FIREWALL FOR THE CLUTCH CABLE. BUT IS IS ALL WELL WORTH IT. YOU COULD PUT A TRANNY COOLER ON AND RUN SYNTHETIC BUT IT STILL WONT LAST AS LONG AS A MANUAL. ALSO IT LESS WEIGHT FOR A MANUAL AND NOT AS MUCH POWER LOSE THOUGH A MANUAL.
HOPE THIS HELPS!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah but say you are buying the bb sr20det...I am sure they came automatic! Then why couldn't you buy the tranny as well with the engine... it should hold up if you keep the turbo stock shouldn't it?


----------



## DallasFMax (Jun 23, 2002)

please remember that the bluebird motor comes with an awd tranny. its not compatible for any of our cars.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

ALSO IF YOU ARE GOING THROUGH THE TROUBLE OF SWAPING THE MOTOR YOU MIGHT AS WELL GET A MANUAL IN THERE.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Just to remind you all, I've set up a deal with Sam @ Level Ten in the past with performance transmissions. He agreed to a group deal discount on any Nissan Performance transmission. Feel free to tell him that Dan Oliver sent you to him. Search the threads for the prices he gave to me before. I think it's $400 for the converter plus a $100 core and the performance tranny complete (the best deal) for $2864!

Good luck to you all! Be sure to tell other Nissan guys about this deal so the prices can go down.

Dan
P.S. to get a hold of me, email me @ [email protected]


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

that is a good price for the setup of an automatic but for half that you can convert it to a five speed or for the same price put a det with a five speed in. but its all about your one choice.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Here's something else to consider:

The performance automatic transmission for the sentra can hold 500hp and 600 tq. Also think of what you'd have to spend for clutches, flywheels, and cryo treating on the manual transmission to hold that much power over several years (7 years).

I personally would stick with an automatic in every car I drive for performance. For economy, I don't mind driving a manual or automatic. Just look at the long term effects and what position you are in for the transmissions. If you have an auto and you just want the cheap way out, just get the manual. If you want long term reliability, get the auto. 

If your car came with an auto, stick with auto, if your car came with manual, stick with a manual.

Email me if you have any questions... [email protected]


----------

